# Farewll for now Hakeem :o(



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

My friend in CA. just lost her dear rescue boy Hakeem to poisoning. It seems someone had put out gopher bait in pvc pipes and the coyotes or something had broken them apart. Hakeem was carrying around the pvc pipes and my friend didn't think anything of it, til Hakeem became very ill and she thought he got pneumonia. Her vet said he had swelling under his chin and his lymph nodes were rock hard, so they did more tests and found out he had been poisoned. She went out to the place where this stuff was, and sure enough, found a pile of poison, so cleaned it all up, but now has to watch her other for dogs for symptoms, sigh. RIP Hakeem, you are and were a GOOD boy and your momma loved you so (,


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Another devastating loss.







So sorry for your friend. She must be just crushed.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with your friend.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">That's so sad. Poor pup lost to such an unnatural death. My thoughts are with you friend.</span>


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I'm so sorry this poor dog and family had to go through this.


----------

